# Best Cases with Extended Battery



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

Many of us out there have been snatching up the extended battery for our shiny new phones, but we don't want to go unprotected! This thread is for all of us to post about cases that do and do not work well with the Extended Battery.

Personally, I picked up the silicone case from VZW so I wasn't walking out with my new toy naked. It fits just perfectly over the extended battery but I would expect as much since silicone has some "give" in it. I just ordered a "Barely There" case from Case Mate. Should be here next week. I'm hoping it'll fit but I'm keeping my expectations low.

How about the rest of you? What case are you sporting with your extended battery?


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

I read somewhere on another forum that the otterbox commuter worked with the extended battery. I will see if I can find the post.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

I also read the otterbox one works with the extended. I personally use the 2 part kickstand-belt clip shell from verizon, and it basically works fine. It doesn't quite fit perfectly with the extended battery, but it fits good enough to stay on and keep the device protected. Also, it has a kickstand!


----------



## Mrksbrd (Jun 7, 2011)

Doesn't matter all "stock" cases will fit even with extended battery


----------



## allenb (Dec 16, 2011)

Interested in this as well. The $25 sale was just too good.


----------



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

Mrksbrd said:


> Doesn't matter all "stock" cases will fit even with extended battery


Ehhh, I have to disagree...some cases out there are quite form fitting especially the minimal cases and/or feather cases. I doubt those will fit with the extended battery. The battery cover is more rounded, in a good way, than stock and as such those cases that hug the stock back won't fit right on the extended back.


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

Thinking I might order an extended battery if this holds true lol

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=32.452706,-93.743504


----------



## Droidscythe (Jun 10, 2011)

Mrksbrd said:


> Doesn't matter all "stock" cases will fit even with extended battery


I went into the corporate store today and tried out a few cases with the extended battery and cover on my phone. I told them I wanted the extended battery, but I wanted my current case (shell/holster combo with a kickstand) to fit on it. They let me try it out first... It almost fight... but did not. The only place that the battery bulges was to much for the case, even though it was oh so slight.

If you look at your phone with a standard battery and cover on it, the bottom part of the cover slopes inward... on the extended it rises outward just a little. This is enough to stop any case that clips or snaps on (or has parts that do so) from working. All the gel/silicone cases still fit. I did not try on the otter box case, but they had there knockoff Verizon hard case that almost fit.

Just an fyi to anyone wanting to pick up the extended online for only $25 bucks right now... (shop for the battery without logging into your account).


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

lol..this thread is derailed.

Anyone have pics with the extended battery? I'd like to see the difference.


----------



## kdkinc (Jun 7, 2011)

I use the Otter Case that I bought at VZW.
The face of the phone is protected by the case when you insert the phone into the holder. The back is exposed.
So even if there was a battery bulge it would not interfere.


----------



## dogg94 (Aug 18, 2011)

kdkinc said:


> I use the Otter Case that I bought at VZW.
> The face of the phone is protected by the case when you insert the phone into the holder. The back is exposed.
> So even if there was a battery bulge it would not interfere.


I am typing this on my gnex with extended battery in an otter case (so all is good) I also have a screen protector under the case as debris can get between the screen and the case, however I'm not sure I understand your logic the case is self contained without the belt clip and barely fits, if the battery was any larger I don't think the otter case would fit, this is about the Max


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

If anyone finds a hard case that fits the extended please let me know. One that adds as little bulk as possible.


----------



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

CZonin said:


> If anyone finds a hard case that fits the extended please let me know. One that adds as little bulk as possible.


Agreed. My case-mate "barely-there" case will be here soon. I'll report back


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Xerrus said:


> Agreed. My case-mate "barely-there" case will be here soon. I'll report back


 Thanks, that case looks great, but it also looks like it will be too tight for the extended battery.


----------



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Thanks, that case looks great, but it also looks like it will be too tight for the extended battery.


Yeah it does, but if that's the case I'll return it and try another!


----------



## CerealKiller (Jul 25, 2011)

kook said:


> lol..this thread is derailed.
> 
> Anyone have pics with the extended battery? I'd like to see the difference.


Here are the 2 side by side. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I have my S-Line cases in from eBay. I definitely like them as they are VERY low profile. I'm still waiting for my extended batteries to arrive, though, so I can't yet say whether or not they fit the extended battery. They are very form-fitting yet they are also flexible, so we'll see...


----------



## Psylink (Aug 16, 2011)

Xerrus said:


> Agreed. My case-mate "barely-there" case will be here soon. I'll report back


If it is the POP, the charger port is not wide enough to work with the oem micro usb cable. If it is the two part barely-there with silicone and hard outer shell, it will work as i sold one with a nexus and extended battery and put it all together for the customer. if it is the one that is just plastic I do not have an answer as I try not to sell the cheaper plastic cases with phones unless i'm out of stock on all else. (never got our otterbox's in)


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

S-line case fits perfect. I'm using one that was built for GSM version and it is still snug and perfect. Yes I have extended battery


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have the incipio case from verizon and it fits OK with the battery door on but the hard plastic is open slightly so I took the battery cover off.

Also fyi the extended battery is also half off at corporate stores. It is for all 4G phones as part of a promotion.


----------



## Psylink (Aug 16, 2011)

D3fault121 said:


> I have the incipio case from verizon and it fits OK with the battery door on but the hard plastic is open slightly so I took the battery cover off.
> 
> Also fyi the extended battery is also half off at corporate stores. It is for all 4G phones as part of a promotion.


unless the corp store in your area are complete morons, went in for a rezound battery for a thunderbolt and was told "every 4g battery but that one", they charged a lady 39.99 for her nexus extended battery also. find a corp store that isn't full of incompetent morons first, i suggest calling before making a trip.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Woot!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

papi92 said:


> S-line case fits perfect. I'm using one that was built for GSM version and it is still snug and perfect. Yes I have extended battery


My experience is different. For me, it *appears* to fit but if you look closely enough, there's a part where the "lip" (for no better word) isn't snugly around the front of the phone, meaning it will slip off very easily. This makes me VERY uncomfortable as I don't want my phone to slip out of its case at an inopportune time.

I have 2 different S-Line cases and they both do this.


----------



## jvs8477 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have the shell holster combo take battery door of and it fits perfect

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Jonstal (Jun 15, 2011)

jvs8477 said:


> I have the shell holster combo take battery door of and it fits perfect
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


Thanks a lot! Got my extended battery and didn't need to buy a new case


----------



## reefster (Jul 26, 2011)

jvs8477 said:


> I have the shell holster combo take battery door of and it fits perfect
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


You leave it bare under the shell?


----------



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

Finally received my Case Mate Barely-There case. I slapped it on and it didn't fit quite right. Was loose and would easily spend pop off at the slightest jostle. So I tried taking the back cover off. This helped a lot! However it still felt...off. The sides make this awful creaking noise when held and it's still kinda shaky as far as whether or not it's going to pop off. Even with the normal battery it feels creaky. It's cheaply made, which is sad considering I've loved my case-mate cases in the past.

Final opinion: find a different case. This Case Mate Barely-There case is just not meant for the extended battery...or any battery. Extended or normal, you'll regret it.


----------



## nokry56 (Dec 16, 2011)

I can confirm that the Otterbox Defender from VZW fits the extended battery - its what I have right now and I love it.


----------



## DatBoiRo (Dec 20, 2011)

I ordered both the extended battery and otterbox online from VZW and the case fits perfectly. The phone is protected within the hard plastic case and the case is surrounded by rubber. Pretty much exactly like the iPhone 4/s case


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> My experience is different. For me, it *appears* to fit but if you look closely enough, there's a part where the "lip" (for no better word) isn't snugly around the front of the phone, meaning it will slip off very easily. This makes me VERY uncomfortable as I don't want my phone to slip out of its case at an inopportune time.
> 
> I have 2 different S-Line cases and they both do this.


I have the S-Line and extended battery and there is no way it's slipping off, not gonna happen. Also, I have no gap at the bottom... Aside from the lack of button cut outs, this case is excellent.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kman79 (Jun 11, 2011)

Not sure if this has been mentioned, but I can confirm that the Otterbox Commuter case does fit the phone with the extended battery.

With that said, please note that the fit is snug with the standard battery, and tight with the extended. I am currently using the extended battery *WITH THE STANDARD DOOR*. The cover does fit, and the extra bulge is not noticeable. Doing it this way made it easier to get the case on.


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

Just got my seidio case in the mail and popped in on with extended battery. It isn't quite right, there is a small gap at the bottom where it doesn't quite meet itself, but it seems to hold, and will fit in the holster. I will probably keep it as I usually only use the case when I am doing something that requires it. I wonder if I could sand it down or something. It is very slight.


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

S-line TPU case from Amazon seems to fit well enough with the extended battery.


----------



## ShakeAndBake (Dec 22, 2011)

jvs8477 said:


> I have the shell holster combo take battery door of and it fits perfect


Thanks to your info, I tried this and it worked for me as well.

I can confirm that with the extended battery and no back cover on the phone, the Verizon kickstand case fits perfectly. I don't have any major concerns leaving the back cover off with the case on since it covers everything just fine. The only minor concern is when you extend the kickstand, it does expose just a bit of the internals to the air.

FYI - I even tried placing the stock back cover over the extended battery (which doesn't fit very well), and the Verizon kickstand case still did not fit snugly over top of it.


----------



## kgbrown247 (Jun 13, 2011)

seidio does not fit, wasted 30 bux


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

The extended battery for this phone is kinda dumb. It should just be the normal battery, the phone is already a different size from the GSM version anyways. The extended battery is only 300 MAh bigger than normal, that's an increase of only 16%. Which means you get about 16% more battery life. If your battery lasted 8 hours before it would last about 9:20 now... not a big difference. I don't like the idea of having the back off the phone all the time, and I want a kickstand case. If they had made the kickstand case fit the extended batt door I would have bought it.


----------



## madisonjar (Sep 6, 2011)

Here is my otterbox side...now is it because the extended battery is too big, I dont know, or did I get a defective one....anyways I put my otterbox on day one, it has not been taken off since...phone has NEVER been dropped...I went to show my dad the NFC contacts and when I took the rubber off I noticed the Plastic was already snapped (looks to be from pressure) anyways I took the case apart and snapped a pic with the nexus.


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

Ouch!


----------



## KB1111 (Nov 8, 2011)

The Otter Box Defender Series fits perfict with the extended battery, no snuggness what so ever.


----------



## madisonjar (Sep 6, 2011)

KB1111 said:


> The Otter Box Defender Series fits perfict with the extended battery, no snuggness what so ever.


The Otterbox is tight with the extended battery.


----------



## bob1919a4 (Sep 19, 2011)

I am using the Otterbox Commuter case with the extended battery. It fits just fine.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Mrksbrd said:


> Doesn't matter all "stock" cases will fit even with extended battery


Incorrect. I bought a case from the VZ store, and the salesgirl even told me it would work with the extended battery...which I got tonight in the mail, and found out she was wrong.


----------



## Bateluer (Jun 14, 2011)

Droidscythe said:


> I went into the corporate store today and tried out a few cases with the extended battery and cover on my phone. I told them I wanted the extended battery, but I wanted my current case (shell/holster combo with a kickstand) to fit on it. They let me try it out first... It almost fight... but did not. The only place that the battery bulges was to much for the case, even though it was oh so slight.


I fell into this trap too . . . but didn't test it out with the extended battery in the store because I bought them both at the same time. I asked if it fit, and they said yes. Unfortunately, it doesn't quite fit. Shame too, I like the integrated kickstand.


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

Seidio has a case with a integrated stand now. I haven't tried it though

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

madisonjar said:


> Here is my otterbox side...now is it because the extended battery is too big, I dont know, or did I get a defective one....anyways I put my otterbox on day one, it has not been taken off since...phone has NEVER been dropped...I went to show my dad the NFC contacts and when I took the rubber off I noticed the Plastic was already snapped (looks to be from pressure) anyways I took the case apart and snapped a pic with the nexus.


that happen to me but it not as that bad i called otterbox and they are shipping me a new one and I am not sure if I can keep the orginial one I bought it start works with rubber holding it really good. So i planning to hold to the replacement as a back up. I never dealt with otterbox warranty before. Anyone have any insight with their warranty policies


----------

